# my sik sentra



## Sweete (Mar 26, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=436914&page=1
sign the guest book!!!
Raina


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice ride :thumbup:


----------



## RogerTheNegotiator (Nov 9, 2003)

love the color


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that thing is "sik"


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*now that's what i'm talkin' about..*














oh, and I like your B15 too. :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^
:thumbup: 

YEA, your ride is nice


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I bet that ride is nice...


















Id pee in her butt! (not litterally)


----------



## Sweete (Mar 26, 2004)

oh my....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Chuck said:


> I bet that ride is nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, thats just wrong.. nice car though


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I totally agree with you. That is soo wrong but so funny. 

Very nice looking car btw. Looks like you done some work to it. Keep it up.





psulemon said:


> wow, thats just wrong.. nice car though


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow, i really like that car, the nice hood, driver, everything..


----------



## Sweete (Mar 26, 2004)

i dont know if i am going to be doin more work as for a "show car" or start some goodies under the hood.... its only a 1.8L so it cant go that fast but its can sure get nicer lookin =)
also i started under the hood but it did me no good... i ened up blowin the mass air flow sensor which was not pretty... but we will see.
thanxs for the comments...most of you at least
raina


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah that interior is hot
and you are too
its a lucky guy to get a hottie thats into Nissans

bleh, enough of that
nice ride yo


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Sweete said:


> i dont know if i am going to be doin more work as for a "show car" or start some goodies under the hood.... its only a 1.8L so it cant go that fast but its can sure get nicer lookin =)
> also i started under the hood but it did me no good... i ened up blowin the mass air flow sensor which was not pretty... but we will see.
> thanxs for the comments...most of you at least
> raina


lies
the 1.8L can be VERY fast. after my mods, im lookin at close to 400whp (and estimated 11second 1/4 mile  who knows, i need to finish the mods first)
btw use the 2000-2001 SE's MAF. oughta help you there


----------



## Sweete (Mar 26, 2004)

03SentraXE said:


> lies
> the 1.8L can be VERY fast. after my mods, im lookin at close to 400whp (and estimated 11second 1/4 mile  who knows, i need to finish the mods first)
> btw use the 2000-2001 SE's MAF. oughta help you there


I brought my car to jersey and i switch the intake so they fixed my maf for free under the warr. I will look into the se maf though, thanxs!
as to your 400 hp and 11 second 1/4 mile, would u mind pm ing me and helping me out with my speed? 
Raina


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

the interior is nice. i like the seats, but way too much on the dash IMO. looks good none the less. http://members.cardomain.com/mrwho


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

i painted my interior also awhile back... 
was close to refabricating those fabric stonecolor peices on the door... but if you said you painted that part on the doors also??? i might do that for the time being...
you and ur ride are looking hot... 

as far as performance... you should be happy with ur 1.8..
im working on my GA16 motor soo... but i've already taking off 2 seconds off it with minor mods... keep it up


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

you should lookinto the nissan team im a captian of and check if you would like to join... we would like to get more females in the team who are involved with their rides...
AIM sn: l ZEROSIX l ( l = is a lower case L)
in case ur interested.... incase anyof you are interested hit me up on aim and we'll talk


----------

